# more issues!!!!



## sgt. plaisance (Sep 13, 2011)

06 rancher 350 4x4 2 lift itp rims and tires snorkeled....Steering pops up front and locks up and has to be broke free to turn, not everytime I turn just sometimes!! Help!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Check the steering stem joints


----------

